# brewery plumbing



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

bidding a new micro brewery was quoting casr iron but wondered if there might be some other choices for drainage


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A yea PVC. Ever heard of it ?? Lmao


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends. What's going down it? What temperature? Is it acidic? Breweries have some special requirements but, mostly spec'Ed for cast. I've done a fair amount of work at Miller, they are mostly cast or DWV copper.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Many years ago I had to do a repipe of a bunch of drainage at a cheese and butter factory. The chemicals they use for cleaning the equipment rotted out a 10 " SV P-trap as well as most of the piping. In Mass we have to use cast or copper in commerical buildings. So my Dad after talking with the inspector and the state plumbing board decided to allow us to use fused plastic drainage pipe and fittings. 

Let me tell ya I have worked in sewage treatment plants that smelled like roses compared to this factory with all the spoiled milk.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

not sure of all the details yet my concern is the temperature of the waste that will be discharged pvc will not handle the temp cast was my first thought any one try sch 80 majority of the work is under slab all 4 inch perhaps zurn/orion chem waste pipe ?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

kiddplum said:


> not sure of all the details yet my concern is the temperature of the waste that will be discharged pvc will not handle the temp cast was my first thought any one try sch 80 majority of the work is under slab all 4 inch perhaps zurn/orion chem waste pipe ?


Cast only for high temp. Orion won't take the heat either but will do acid. I don't think acid should be a factor. Isn't there a spec book on this job?


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

> Let me tell ya I have worked in sewage treatment plants that smelled like roses compared to this factory with all the spoiled milk.


I used to clean the drains at a Tyson chicken plant in carthage Tx and I puked every time about 15 min into the job.. And to see the way they kill and prep the chickens was enuff to make me cringe 
Side note ain't PVC chem resistant ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

antiCon said:


> I used to clean the drains at a Tyson chicken plant in carthage Tx and I puked every time about 15 min into the job.. And to see the way they kill and prep the chickens was enuff to make me cringe
> Side note ain't PVC chem resistant ???


That's explains ur chem suit in ur picture.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

antiCon said:


> I used to clean the drains at a Tyson chicken plant in carthage Tx and I puked every time about 15 min into the job.. And to see the way they kill and prep the chickens was enuff to make me cringe
> Side note ain't PVC chem resistant ???


It's chem resistant but not acid. Will it handle some acidic drainage, sure but not constant. That's what Orion, or spears or fuseseal is for. Blue plastic piping is acid waste, except for spears which looks like sch80 but is acid rated and goes together with a single step glue. By far the easiest system to use. Fuseseal bloooows, Orion isn't bad but sucks to cut a tee into an existing Orion line when deck clearance is a problem.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've done some slaughterhouse work myself. Embers beef processing smells like chemical warfare.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*I would*



antiCon said:


> I used to clean the drains at a Tyson chicken plant in carthage Tx and I puked every time about 15 min into the job.. And to see the way they kill and prep the chickens was enuff to make me cringe
> Side note ain't PVC chem resistant ???


I would like to hear more about the conditions there. Did it stop you from eating chicken?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

seeing that is a brewery I'm pretty positive it should be cast or stainless considering the chemicals they use to sanitize the lines , done work in a dairy and they ran caustic acid thru sch80 cpvc the heavy gray pipe and it held up good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Stainless for the product, CI for the waste.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

We did poultry processing all drainage was done gray PVC schedule 80 no problem


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

shlomy81 said:


> We did poultry processing all drainage was done gray PVC schedule 80 no problem


And you are?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Done work for Campbell's in Toronto and the basement there is indescribable in its nastiness...

To the op, worked in a micro brewery locally and ALL piping was spec'd in stainless. Same with the local citric acid plant.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

We use stainless drain pipe here! Krones Europe specify Blucher brand from Denmark/Germany for breweries n drinks companies in NZ! Acid resistant, lightweight and easy to install! We've put them in Dairy wastes, poultry, beef & sheep processing plants here in New Zealand. It has good seismic properties so thats a plus when you are in earthquake prone areas. Blucher has a full range including point drains and channels with built in falls! There is another range called ACO as well which you may be more familiar with in the USA as they make alot of sports turf & roading drainage products. This is made in China and Yugoslavia I think?? I've seen FRP used but it doesn't like heat too much!


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Blucher stainless drainage products are owned Watts Water so they are avail in Nth america thru their dealers/agents


----------

